# Evento «Isabel» - Chuva, Vento e Trovoadas - 28 Setembro/8 Outubro 2009



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 22:26)

Fotos do mau tempo ontem na Madeira (fotos Diário de Notícias Madeira)


































http://www.dnoticias.pt/Default.aspx?file_id=dn04010207051009


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 11:11)

Aqui vos deixo umas fotos que tirei de manhã, por volta das 7 e meia, ao sair de casa em busca de uns bons relatos. Não estão nada de especial, espero que gostem. 

Nas fotos é visível a inundação na estrada nacional 10 (que o Mr. Phillip deve de conhecer ) e também os detritos e lixo arrastados para a linha do Metro Sul do Tejo.

Anteriormente (por volta das 6 da manhã) a linha encontrava-se toda submersa (falando na parte da estrada nacional).

Coloquem também aqui as vossas fotos deste evento.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 14:25)

Aqui fica um video que encontrei a pouco no youtube..

Trovoada em Viana do Castelo


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 16:44)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/SwIeM8nH01E3ueP8oYwm"]Derrocada matou homem em Resende - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/HQZByJpaVoRSBJ2hvDo9"]Deslizamento de terras faz um morto em Resende - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 20:10)

Acabou de passar na TVI a reportagem das inundações de Corroios...
Mas as imagens não são de Corroios, mas sim as de Sta. Marta, precisamente na zona que identifiquei logo pelas 4 da manhã, com a polícia e bombeiros a tocarem sirenes como loucos para acordarem os proprietários dos carros...
Tantas obras que fazem para melhorar o escoamento, e parece que cada vez fica pior, sempre que chove...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 20:41)

Aqui fica uma _piquena_ compilação desta madrugada.

​


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2009 às 20:53)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui fica uma _piquena_ compilação desta madrugada.
> 
> YouTube - Trovoada em Mira-Sintra - 07-10-2009​



Boa ainda conseguiste um pequeno mas bom registo da trovoada da madrugada de hoje
Tiveste mais sorte que eu não tive oportunidade de filmar


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Out 2009 às 23:23)

Aqui fica um filme do dia de ontem.


----------



## Teles (7 Out 2009 às 23:50)

Boas , aqui ficam mais umas fotos deste evento:


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2009 às 00:06)

bela amostra Gil 

grande filme Saul ta excelente...

teles gosto especialmente da 4ºFoto


----------



## Minho (8 Out 2009 às 00:21)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/RHQnJZdW0GYO9RZgCzZU"]http://videos.sapo.pt/RHQnJZdW0GYO9RZgCzZU[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/YS796makfw98Qn9DGetg"]http://videos.sapo.pt/YS796makfw98Qn9DGetg[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/YgB6UDQlccmGUwwa56IY"]http://videos.sapo.pt/YgB6UDQlccmGUwwa56IY[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2009 às 00:24)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Aqui fica um filme do dia de ontem.
> 
> YouTube - Convectividade Peniche  6 Outubro de 2009



Que espectáculo de filme!! 
Está excelente Saúl!!
Parabéns! 

Já agora, uma fotografia de um dos locais onde fotografaste.
No início de tudo. Fui lá apanhar as primeiras "pingas grossas" da Isabel, e sujar o carro todo!


----------



## naclp (8 Out 2009 às 19:36)

Brunomc disse:


> Aqui fica um video que encontrei a pouco no youtube..
> 
> Trovoada em Viana do Castelo
> 
> YouTube - Viana do Castelo Trovoada 7 de Outubro 2009



Olá pessoal...
novo na área 
Este video fui eu que fiz 
Como vi aqui o video registei-me e agora é mais um forum para visitar sempre que possível 

Vou deixar então outros dois do dia 5 de Outubro em Viana do Castelo





as legendas é só para dar outro ar ao video 

Mas estes dois vídeos têm uma história mt boa... 
Posso contar se não for offtopic...

cumps


----------



## Madragoa (8 Out 2009 às 19:56)

Parabens a todos pelos videos,fotos,relatos,noticias......muito obrigado por partilharem com o pessoal que visita o Forum,e prometo que o mais breve possivel,tanbem começo a postar os ``meus filmes ,e fotos...`` 


Cumprimentos...


----------



## ACalado (8 Out 2009 às 19:59)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Aqui fica um filme do dia de ontem.
> 
> YouTube - Convectividade Peniche  6 Outubro de 2009




mais uma grande filme by meteoalerta não há muito a dizer 

há bom gosto musical


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2009 às 20:15)

naclp disse:


> Olá pessoal...
> novo na área
> Este video fui eu que fiz
> Como vi aqui o video registei-me e agora é mais um forum para visitar sempre que possível
> ...



Olá naclp!

Bem-vindo ao fórum!
Os dois vídeos que deixaste, mostra que a chuva por aí foi abundante. Aquele túnel e aquela zona junto à ponte, costumam ficar nesse estado sempre que chove um pouco mais, ou a chuva foi mesmo muito intensa para deixar isso nesse estado?

Sim, podes contar a história! Deixa o teu testemunho!


----------



## naclp (8 Out 2009 às 20:42)

Sim... aquelas zonas ficam sempre assim quando chove com mais intensidade do que o normal...

Conto a história depois, pois agora tenho d ir trabalhar 

abraços


----------



## squidward (9 Out 2009 às 16:16)

Boas!

Finalmente aqui está um dos filmes que fiz no telemóvel, da trovoada da madrugada de 7-10-2009. Apenas pude fazer upload do ultimo vídeo, pois o outro é de 11 minutos e não dá para por no YouTube


espero que gostem, apesar da fraca qualidade


----------



## Sirilo (9 Out 2009 às 21:10)

Aqui fica mais um contributo do evento. Uma foto que não é da minha autoria mas que encontrei no blog mafiadacova www.mafiadacova.blogspot.com e que foi tirada entre o canhoso e a covilhã.






espero que gostem!!!


----------



## naclp (10 Out 2009 às 03:58)

Adorava ter máquina fotografia desse calibre 

Bem fixe...

Bem, vou deixar então a história dos dois vídeos que postei em cima...

Então, estava eu e amigos no café que se vê atrás do Mercedes que está na água, quando começa a chover forte...
Eu já estava à espera que aquilo fosse ficar assim... iam carros passando até que chega ao ponto de a agua ser tanta que já só jipes se aventuravam... e podiam bem claro 
Lá ia um ou outro carro passando, já a agua a passar por cima do capô...
Eis que chega o momento cómico... Por norma os carros a gasóleo não têm problemas com agua no motor, até porque podem ser lavados com agua etc... já os a gasolina não podem ter a mesma sorte, lavar um motor de um carro a gasolina é morte pela certa...
E com isto quero chegar ao ponto em que um citroen ZX aventura-se e passa pela água, o que acontece? Pois, parou, nem pa trás nem pa frente... Eis que aparece o Mercedes a passar ao lado dele... Ok, Mercedes a gasóleo não tem problema... pois, tá bem... Mercedes pára também... meus amigos a teimar comigo que estava só a ver se o outro precisava de ajuda, mas eu topei logo que tinha ido abaixo porque as luzes desligaram também...
O que acontece a seguir é a parte gira...
o ZX lá consegue pegar o carro, que supostamente por ser a gasolina e por estar com o escape debaixo de água, não tinha qualquer hipótese de lá sair... mas bem, lá pega e põe-se a andar... o Mercedes acabou ali pá vida 
Estava tudo a rir no café, um carro com mais de 10 anos deixou um Mercedes na *****, ou na água vá 
Já só com reboque saiu dali... Foi engraçado, mas claro, sempre com pena porque era uma senhora com dois filhos pequenos...
Depois eu e um amigo decidimos ir até lá de carro, mesmo para a aventura, pois ele queria ver até que ponto o carro dele aguentava, arrisca-mo-nos também a ficar com o carro lá, mas como era a gasóleo ele teimou que não havia problema(viu-se pelo Mercedes) e foi aí que filmei... também íamos dar ajuda à senhora, mas foi quando o bombeiro não deixou passar...
Até que para voltar para o café tivemos de passar aquele viaduto, que estava também em óptimas condições para remo 

Ok, foi isto... não é história que interesse para muito, mas foi assim que nasceram os vídeos, senão não teria saído do café... 

abraço a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2009 às 10:25)

naclp disse:


> Adorava ter máquina fotografia desse calibre
> 
> Bem fixe...
> 
> ...



Que relato  bem-vindo ao fórum


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2009 às 11:01)

Bons registos pessoal


----------



## Sirilo (10 Out 2009 às 17:52)

Mais um dos muitos estragos que a Isabel provocou, em Vale Formoso - Covilhã. Trata-se do local onde funcionavam as casas de banho públicas e uma pequena arrecadação da junta de freguesia.


----------

